# [H]Dwarfs[W]BA,BT, Orks, $$$$ USA



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I have the following available for trade: 

44 Dwarf Warriors 
26 Dwarf Thunderers 
8 Dwarf Miners 
Dwarf Thane 
Dwarf Dragon Slayer 
2 Dwarf Organ Gun and six crew 
5 oop Miners (metal) 

Looking for: 
Black Templars (Starting a new force) 
Blood Angels (HQs, Dreads, Vehicles, Termies, Devs, DC) 
Orks (What you got!) 

I'd like to trade them all at once. A VAST majority are still on sprue, the rest are unapainted. 

PM let's see if we can work something out


----------

